# Starcraft 2 nicht so schlecht wie behauptet !



## Belgor (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mir SC2 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Spiel ist TOP und die Story sehr gut. Was mich stört ist, das sehr VIELE Leute das Spiel schlechtreden, obwohl die das Spiel garnicht besitzen. Man braucht sich nur die Amazon Rezesionen angucken und dann weiss man wovon ich rede. Finde das mehr als idiotisch und man braucht nicht viel darüber zu sprechen. Vorallem die Lügen die da rumgehen, nerven mich mehr als normal.

1. Es wird viel behauptet, es sei nicht möglich ohne Internet den Singleplayer zu spielen, was nicht stimmt !! Man kann den "Offlinemodus" wählen und kann dann die Singleplayer Kampagne problemlos spielen. Mann muss sich nur 1 mal online im b.net registrieren und das ist alles. Ok es gibt kein Lan mehr, aber was solls? Wer hat heute keine Internetflat?

2. Wegen RealID: Keiner kann gezwungen werden, das man so in die Friendlist geadded wird. Man kann Leute die man im b.net trifft normal in die Friendlist nehmen und sieht nur den Nickname und nicht den richtigen Namen.

3. Warum muss man seine persöhnlichen Daten beim registrieren im b.net angeben? Mein Gott man kann sich auch anstellen. Wenn ich mir was bei Amazon bestelle haben die auch meine persöhnlichen Daten, von daher wayne !!

4. Man kann das Spiel nicht mehr verkaufen ... Und ? Mir isses wurscht !!

5. Das Spiel ist wie Starcraft 1 nur mit bessere Grafik. Also das kann ich nicht sagen. Es hat sich einiges getan in dem Spiel. Ich meine, was bringt es ein Spiel zu entwerfen das Starcraft 2 heisst und nix mehr mit Starcraft zutun hat? Ein bisschen sollte man schon nachdenken -.-

6. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal das Maul halten. Ich kann ja auch nicht hingehen und Rezesion über den neuen VW Golf schreiben, obwohl ich den noch nichtmal besitze und sagen "Der ist sooo scheisse !! Mimimimi doof !! Bloss nicht kaufen !! Leute wenn Ihr langeweile habt das man was anderes als sinnlosen Müll zu schreiben.


Also Leute, wer SC1 mochte kann bei SC2 ruhig zugreifen. Das Spiel ist sehr gut gelungen und macht jede Menge Spass. Lasst euch nicht von den Idioten verunsichern, die Hass auf Blizzard haben, weil Mami kein Geld mehr für WoW gibt ^^

Damit jeder sieht warum ich mich aufrege ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
Belgor


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Wer hat behauptet das es schlecht ist?


----------



## Belgor (30. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wer hat behauptet das es schlecht ist?




Schau dir die Rezesionen bei Amazon an, dann weisste worüber ich mich aufrege!!



Belgor


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Das sind die Typen die zuviel erwartet haben. Starcraft 1 war genial, also kann man bis auf eine neue Story und bessere Grafik nichts groß verbessern. Und ich hoffe Amazon liefert mir den Scheiß spätestens Montag... schon am Mittwoch bestellt und heute immer noch nicht da <.<


----------



## Somero (30. Juli 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel überragend. Bin im Moment noch bei der Kampagne und die ist einach nur toll gemacht (Grafik Storyline). 
Das einzige was ich bemängeln würde ist das man keine Einführungstutorials in die anderen Völker bekommt (zerg Protoss)ö. Allerdings
findet man sich da auch schnell zurecht, da es ja nach einem ähnlichen Pinzip aufgebaut ist^^.


----------



## Yaglan (31. Juli 2010)

Das einzige was etwas Stort ist. Ich bin im Letzten Level dran. Spiele nur auf schwer deshalb brauche ich paar Versuche manchmal denn es ist richtig schwer manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......was für ein satz......

Ist einfach das ich nicht weiter Zocken kann mit Zerg oder Protoss. 
Aber es ist schon genial gemacht wurden.


----------



## Makamos (31. Juli 2010)

Sc 2= Geil oberhammer krass 

B.net fuktiniert super immer welche online mesitens so um die 1mio

Singleplayer man kann entscheiden welche mission mann zuerst macht ab mission 4 echt geil gemacht LOB AN BLIZZARD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (1. August 2010)

Also ich mag StarCraft 2.
Aber seine derzeitige Metascore find ich doch ziemlich übertrieben.

Mit der Kritik bzgl. des Battle.net 2.0 kann ich zwar nix anfangen aber es gibt definitiv ein paar Punkte die heftig ins Gewicht fallen.

- schwache Story: Das ist eigentlich mein Hauptkritikpunkt. Mal im ernst (Kleine Spoiler im Anmarsch) 



Spoiler



ein blonder, arroganter Prinz, eine versklavte Rasse, alte Götter die zurückkommen um alles kaputt zu hauen? Wirklich, das haben wir doch alles schonmal irgendwo gesehen, nicht wahr? Als nächstes kommt wohl raus, dass die Zerg in Wahrheit ein schamanistisches Volk waren. Und wer das erste Drittel der StarCraft 1-Terraner-Kampagne kennt, dem wird der Kampf gegen ein repressives System wohl auch schon bekannt sein. Ach ja und seit wann ist New Gettysburg eigentlich AUF einem Planeten. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, den Psi-Emitter damals auf einer Weltraumplattform abgestellt zu haben.


 Hier hat man wirklich ziemlich gespart.

- KI-Schwächen: Das ist für mich auch ein ganz heftiger Punkt. Manchmal kommt es mir vor als würde Blizzard immer noch dieselben Algorithmen wie vor 10 Jahren benutzen. Das geht von Fehlern bei der Rächer-Wegfindung bis hin zum völligen Mangel an Situationsbewusstheit seitens einzelner Einheiten. Ganz zu schweigen von der Tatsache, dass sich der Computergegner mit billigsten Tricks ausschalten lässt (sprich: eine aktive KI die etwas gegen die Lahmlegung ihrer Basis tut ist was anderes). Und wenn ich nun nicht alles übersehen hab (ich muss zugeben so genau hab ich noch nicht geschaut, werd das aber noch nachholen), kann es durch die Abwesenheit eines "Position halten"-Befehl zu verdammt nervigen Situationen kommen in denen deine Onlinegegner ständig deine Flugeinheiten aus der Basis pullt (und das geht einem wirklich gewaltig auf den Zeiger wenn deine Leute alleine losziehen und sich abschießen lassen).

- schwache Grafik: Freilich, es soll auch auf langsameren Systemen laufen. Aber die Engine selbst ist nun auch kein allzugroßer Wurf, wenn man 1.) Anti-Aliasing erzwingen muss (keine Einstellungen dafür in den Optionen - das ist schon fast peinlich) und 2.) erzwungenes AA zu wirklich heftigen Performance-Verlust führt (was ebenfalls recht peinlich ist wenn man bedenkt, dass sich das Spiel grafisch nur im Mittelfeld bewegt). 
Ahja und bevor ich es vergesse... ein wenig ausdrucksstärkere Gesichts-Animationen in den Bord-Sequenzen hätten auch nicht geschadet. Erinnert ein wenig an die Zwischensequenzen von Wing Commander. Da kannten die Protagonisten auch nur ein, zwei Gesichtsausdrücke.

- stellenweise Grafikfehler: Ist von System zu System unterschiedlich. Bei mir hatte das Wasser zB mal ne seltsame löchrige Textur und bei anderen wurde mal flott die Hetzertextur über die gesamte Geographie geladen.

- Soundtrack: Gut, dass ist eine subjektive Angelegenheit, allerdings fand ich den Soundtrack zu StarCraft 1 wesentlich origineller.

- angestaubtes Gameplay: Das Spiel geht zwar etwas leichter von der Hand als SC1, aber es kommt einem trotzdem so vor, als wäre Blizzard Gameplay-technisch im Jahre 1998 stecken geblieben. Und bevor nun wieder alle rumheulen "Aber es soll doch StarCraft sein!!", seht euch mal den Sprung von WarCraft 2 auf WarCraft 3 an. Dann seht ihr, dass der Kritikpunkt mit den veralteten Mechaniken durchaus gerechtfertigt ist und dass es durchaus auch anders geht.

Alles in allem ist es trotzdem ein solides und gutes RTS. Mehr aber nicht. 
Schon gar nicht der 97%-Alltime-Heilsbringer wie es uns viele Magazine momentan gerne reinwürgen würden. Ich würde die Wertung für SC2 zwar immer noch hoch ansiedeln, aber mit diesen Kritikpunkten liegts bei mir zwischen 8 bis 9 von 10.


P.S.:
Als Fan eines gewissen anderen Science Fiction Szenarios, welches ich nicht näher erläutern möchte, kommt einem, gemessen an dem Inhalt den Blizzard hier und da mal "ausborgt", stellenweise übrigens das Zähneknirschen *hust*Orbitalschlag-Landungskapseln*hust*.
Aber das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte und dem Gameplay selbst glücklicherweise nicht abträglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (1. August 2010)

@Wolfner

Also mir gefällt es sehr gut, auch wenn ich deine Kritik stellenweise nachvollziehen kann.

Zum Beispiel die Grafik:
Ich habe einen neuen Rechner und trotzdem muss ich mit der Grafik ganz schöne abstriche machen, da kann meiner Meinung nach etwas nicht stimmen.

Zum Gameplay:
Ich weis nicht was du da gerne anders haben möchtest, ich verstehe das sich nicht viel geändert hat, aber welche Veränderung könnte es deiner Meinung nach denn geben? 

Die Story hingegen:
Natürlich ist die Story nichts neues, aber ich finde sie passend und gut eingebetet und der letzte Kampf der Protoss war sehr stimmig, Gänsehautfeeling sag ich nur.
Was mich stört, gerade wenn es spannend wird ist das Spiel aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch meine Meinung geändert, in Bezug auf die "zerrissene" Kampagne. Es wird einem wirklich was geboten, also ist es durchaus nachvollziehbar warum aufgeteilt. 

Überhaupt die ganzen Hilfestellungen und Möglichkeiten die einem mitgeliefert wurden, läst sogar einen Vollpfosten wie mich mal ins Battlenet schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, ja das zunehmende Alter…… ^^

Alles in allem ein sehr gutes, wenn auch nicht perfektes Spiel. Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Teile und habe aber mit dem aktuellen Spiel immer noch viel Spaß.

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass Blizzard mich noch mal begeistern kann, zumal ich ihnen gegenüber seit einigen Entscheidungen in einem anderen Spiel, doch ziemlich skeptisch eingestellt bin.

Gruß Shag


----------



## eimer07 (1. August 2010)

Diese schlechten Kundenrezensionen haben meiner Meinung nach rein garnichts mit dem Spiel zu tun. Die meisten Leute davon sind wahrscheinlich ehemalige WoW-Spieler oder die Fraktion die es noch nie mochte, die so einen Hass auf Blizzard entwickelt haben das sie nun alles davon schlecht reden wollen. 
Selbst wenn es nicht die Besagte Wertung von 90+ wert ist (was meiner Meinung nach doch Gerechtfertigt ist), kann mir kein Spieler erzählen, der auch nur den Funken Ahnung hat, das es nur einen Stern verdient. 
Klar von Strategie-Spielen kann man nunmal keine Inovation erwarte. Und genau deswegen muss man es von diesem Standpunkt aus betrachten.
Von dem was ich bis jetzt selbst gespielt habe, bin ich begeistert. Gut, Kampagne habe ich bis jetzt nur anschneiden können, aber die Missionen in Verbindung mit den Erfolgspunkten sind schon recht motivierend.
Auch das Battle.net gefällt mir sehr gut. Es ist aufjedenfall besser als in WC3 gelöst. Die kleinen Fehler wie Wegfindung sind nunmal so die Kinderkrankheiten, die bestimmt mit Patches beseitigt werden. Kein Spiel kommt Perfekt auf den Markt (leider).
Würde ich jetzt Vergleiche zu C&C oder sonstiges ziehen, hat SC2 im moment einfach die Nase vorne.

Ich finde es nur Schade das wegen oben genannten Gründen eine ehrliche Rezensionen bei Amazon kaputt gemacht wird. Als Kunde möchte man sich doch darauf verlassen wollen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (1. August 2010)

Hay,
also ich spiele nun auch schon seit ein paar Tagen nichts anderes mehr als SC2.
Das Spiel ist gut, aber sicherlich nicht "sehr gut".

Die Story der Kampagne ist nun nicht wirklich der bringer...so ne 0815 story mit schlechten deutschen synchronsprechern und den üblichen haudegen die man halt in jedem Spiel so vorgesetzt bekommt...naja was solls.
Die Missionen der Kampagne sind alle sehr sehr abwechslungsreich und da wurd schon einiges aus einem RTS rausgeholt, sehr einfallsreich!

Der Multiplayer ist wie gewohnt, kaum neuerungen und das ist auch (für mich) gut so...Noobs pwnen und rangliste im minuten takt hoch jagen macht süchtig sag ich euch^^.
Was ich wirklich peinlich finde ist, das es kein AA gibt, die schatten der units kotzen mich an.
Was ebenfalls ein harter Fail ist, ist das es keinen Lan Modus gibt....einer der schlechtesten Witze seitens blizzards in den letzten Jahren.

Nunja, abschließend lässt sich sagen, dass SC2 ein würdiger Nachfolger von SC1 ist, aber man hätte WEITAUS mehr daraus machen können (eig. müssen).
Das Spiel lebt STARK von dem hype und ich glaube ein jeder der SC1 wirklich aktiv gespielt hat, hatte deutlich mehr erwartet...

meine pers. Wertung: 85% von 100%


----------



## Wolfner (2. August 2010)

Shagkul schrieb:


> @Wolfner
> 
> Also mir gefällt es sehr gut, auch wenn ich deine Kritik stellenweise nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> ...



Naja, werfen wir dafür einfach einen Blick auf den Sprung von WarCraft 2 auf 3. Aufpolierungen wie das Heldensystem hätten StarCraft sicher auch gut getan. Vielleicht wäre es auch kein Fehler gewesen etwas mehr taktische Tiefe zu integrieren. Nach Spielen wie DoW, CoH oder der Total War Reihe hat man sich doch schon sehr an das Prinzip von Deckung und vorteilhafter Aufstellung gewöhnt. Es wäre einfach ganz nett gewesen, wenn man die Kämpfe inhaltsvoller gestalten hätte können, als ständig nur Einheiten mit Konter-Einheiten zu überrollen (und stellenweise ist es in den -Craft-Spielen ja nichtmal das. Es gibt nicht umsonst den Ausdruck "zergen"). Man merkt es auch online: Es ist immer noch das alte Rush-oder-Stirb-Prinzip. Daran ändern auch keine neuen Einheiten was. Ich sag nur Rächer-Rush (gerne auch mal in der Übungsliga. Ohne Metabolismusschub werden die nichtmal von den Zerglingen eingeholt) oder Thor-Drop.
Man hätte vielleicht auch Boss-Kämpfe wie in Dawn of War 2 einbauen können (wundert mich ehrlichgesagt sogar, dass man das nicht gemacht hat).
Was mir bisher auch völlig fehlt (ich hab noch ein, zwei Storymissionen vor mir) sind die aus SC1 und WC3 bekannten Indoor-Missionen.
Die größten Neuerungen sind im Prinzip nur bedienungstechnischer Natur, wie das Anvisieren von untätigen Arbeitern (bekannt aus WarCraft 3), das gestackte Bauen, das Verwalten von mehreren Einheiten (wobei Untergruppenverwaltung nach wie vor nicht unbedingt optimal ist) sowie das Setzen von Weg- und Angriffspunkten, wobei Angriffspunkte oft mehr schaden als sie bringen.

Bzgl. der Grafik:
Wenn du wirklich neue Komponenten hast und trotzdem vom Ultra-Modus runterschalten musst, würde ich mal in den Systemsteuerungen deiner Grafikkarte nachsehen ob du Anti-Aliasing erzwingen lässt und das dann ausschalten (bzw. bei Nvidia-Karten die Option "Die 3D-Anwendung entscheiden lassen" wählen). Wie bereits oben erwähnt, die Engine packt das momentan scheinbar noch nicht.


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2010)

Für nen 10er wie bei den Neuauflagen für Monkey Island wäre es sicher fairer gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (2. August 2010)

Ja,hauptsächlich lebt das Spiel von den Hype.
Ich will es nun nicht schlecht reden,es ist schon gut,aber nicht was besonders,eher ein 08/15 Strategiespiel.
Da ist Warhammer 40 k Dawn of War 2, ein viel bessere Stratgiespiel,nur leider hat das nicht so ein Hype bekommen,auch hier wurde nur ein einziges mal was darüber berichtet in einen angespielt Video.
Bessere Grafik,besseres Gameplay,mit Ausrüstungen und Waffen sammeln usw.
Wie gesagt das nun alle so auf den Starcraft Zug aufspringen kann ich nicht ganz verstehen.
Dann auch noch das man dafür 100-150 Euro ( 3 teile,sehr kurz ) hinlegen darf und später im Battelnet ,neue Karten und Einheiten bezahlen darf.
Also der Hype ist für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Rethelion (2. August 2010)

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass ich positiv überrascht bin.
SC1 hab ich nie wirklich gespielt und kenn es nur aus ein paar Multiplayer-Matches, und deswegen war ich von der Beta enttäuscht weil es mir wie ein Grafikupdate für den alten Teil vorkam. 
Aber jetzt habe ich die Kampagne mal angespielt und muss sagen, dass die echt nicht schlecht gemacht ist; abwechslungsreiche Missionen, klasse Videos und vor allem fängt man langsam an was für mich als Anfänger nicht schlecht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Multiplayer hab ich nur immer das Problem, dass ich die meisten Einheiten nicht wirklich kenne. Mit den Terranern hab ich am meisten Erfahrung und kenn mich da relativ gut aus, aber bei den Protoss oder Zerg lässts aus; da kann ich nichtmal mit den Namen etwas anfangen und dementsprechend gut spiele ich gegen diese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die Grafik:
> Ich habe einen neuen Rechner und trotzdem muss ich mit der Grafik ganz schöne abstriche machen, da kann meiner Meinung nach etwas nicht stimmen.
> 
> Zum Gameplay:
> ...



1. Entweder liegt das daran, wie Wolfner schon sagte, dass AA von deiner Grafikkarte erzwingt wird oder Blizzard, und das ist mir schon in der Beta aufgefallen, hat die Engine erneut nicht richtig gut optimiert. Selbst auf der Einstellung "Ultra" sieht das Spiel nicht gerade megahübsch aus, auch wenn die Effekte und die Einheiten sich durchaus sehen lassen können. Aber die Bodentexturen etc. sind dann schon eher schwach...

2. Siehe Warcraft 3. Dort hat Blizzard mal Mut bewiesen und hat einiges in Bezug auf den Vorgänger geändert. Gut, einerseits will Blizzard natürlich, dass das Spiel weiterhin stark E-Sports tauglich ist und eine "krasse" Veränderung wie ein Heldensystem hätte wohl viel Kritik geerntet, aber es wäre wohl kein Problem gewesen, dass man im Multiplayer auf ein System ohne Helden setzt und im Singleplayer kann man die Helden nutzen. 

3. Natürlich hört es dann auf, Blizzard will ja schließlich in 1 1/2 Jahren noch ein Starcraft 2 - Teil II und dann nochmals in 1 1/2 Jahren ein Starcraft 2 - Teil III verkaufen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (2. August 2010)

Belgor schrieb:


> 3. Warum muss man seine persöhnlichen Daten beim registrieren im b.net angeben? Mein Gott man kann sich auch anstellen. Wenn ich mir was bei Amazon bestelle haben die auch meine persöhnlichen Daten, von daher wayne !!




Was sollen diese bescheuerten Vergleiche? Wenn du Amazon deine Daten gibts, kriegst du ja auch was dafür, nämlich ein Paket geliefert. Das geht schlecht ohne Adresse.
Wozu braucht Blizzard deine Adresse? Für gar nichts (außer um sie später mal weiterzuverkaufen).


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (2. August 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Was sollen diese bescheuerten Vergleiche? Wenn du Amazon deine Daten gibts, kriegst du ja auch was dafür, nämlich ein Paket geliefert. Das geht schlecht ohne Adresse.
> Wozu braucht Blizzard deine Adresse? Für gar nichts (außer um sie später mal weiterzuverkaufen).



true words.

edit: ich les grad mal ein paar test berichte auf namenhaften PC Spiele seiten im netz und kriege lachkrämpfe:

"Um genau zu sein, deklassiert &#8222;Starcraft 2&#8220; in Punkto Story-Präsentation mal eben die gesamte Konkurrenz der letzten fünf Jahre. Ob &#8222;Dawn of War&#8220;, &#8222;Company of Heroes&#8220; oder &#8222;World in Conflict&#8220; &#8211; keiner der mehr oder weniger relevanten Genre-Titanen hatte inhaltlich irgendwelche Kniffe zu bieten, die &#8222;Starcraft 2&#8220; nun nicht mit einem Wimpernschlag einfach hinwegwischen würde."

Ohne scheiß, lasst euch von so einem Geschwätz nicht blenden, kP wieviel Gelder da von Activision Blizzard an die Redaktionen geflossen sind, aber DEM wird SC2 nun wirklich nicht gerecht.
Testet das Spiel mit nem Account vom Kollegen oder einem Gäste Key und verlasst euch nicht auf die Tests der einzelnen Redaktionen, die sind 100%ig gekauft sonst würde so ein Schwachsinn nicht gedruckt werden.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

Da hat die Zeitschrift leider nicht ganz unrecht, denn die Präsentation von Starcraft 2 in der Kampagne ist wirklich großartig, da können leider andere RTS der vergangenen Jahre nicht mithalten. Was irgendwie auch gegen das Genre ein wenig spricht. Was Blizzard mit SC 2 an Videos etc. aufbringt nur für die Story ist schon großartig, auch wenn die Story erst langsam ins Rollen kommt. Klar, die Story ist jetzt nicht gerade das Neuste vom neusten, aber wie sie präsentiert wird ist für ein RTS große Klasse.

Und die meisten Verlage sind nicht gekauft.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (2. August 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> "Um genau zu sein, deklassiert &#8222;Starcraft 2" in Punkto Story-Präsentation mal eben die gesamte Konkurrenz der letzten fünf Jahre. Ob &#8222;Dawn of War", &#8222;Company of Heroes" oder &#8222;World in Conflict" &#8211; keiner der mehr oder weniger relevanten Genre-Titanen hatte inhaltlich irgendwelche Kniffe zu bieten, die &#8222;Starcraft 2" nun nicht mit einem Wimpernschlag einfach hinwegwischen würde."



Nun ja... Dawn of War in punkto Story-Präsentation zu schlagen, ist nicht besonders schwer, die andere beiden Titel habe ich nicht gespielt. Dawn of War in punkto Gameplay zu schlagen ist dann schon nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## hansknall (2. August 2010)

hallo leude & beldgor,

kann dir nur zustimmen, ich hab mir auch sc2 gekauft und muss dazu sagen, das ich sc1 noch nicht mal vorher kannte, aber wayne,
alle die das spiel schlecht machen/reden haben echt keine ahnung, bin fast fertig mit der kampagne, die jungs von blizz haben sich da echt mega mühe gegeben (respekt).
und für 39 bzw knapp 40 € find ich das sogar echt human, ich mein schaut euch alles andere an, jedes kack spiel wird für mind. 40 euro verkauft , weiss noch hab damals für age of bullshit (conan)
knapp 60 euro bezahlt.....das nenn ich mal ne frechheit.

ich glaub einfach das die leude die das spiel schlecht reden weil sie mit dem spiel nicht klarkommen und es deswegen scheisse finden.
weil dort einfach mehr die einzelfähigkeit von einem selbst gefordert.
bin sehr froh das ich endlich ein game gefunden hab was mir annährend wieder das feeling gibt wie zero hour zb. gegeben hat, und ich auch wow nicht mehr sehen konnte ;-)


und mit battlenet is das auch so ne sache, auf der einen seite versteh ich auch ein unternehmen das sein produkt verkaufen möchte, wer hat schon bock auf raubkopien ? und mal im ernst mit eurem offlin
modus, meine güte, da fällt mir nur ein, das die deutschen immer was zu meckern haben.....darin sind wir ja wirklich die weltmeister.......

und mann kann es auch so sehen, dadurch werden wir hoffentlich weniger zu gespamt mit den ganzen scheiss gold verkäufer etc. und ich hoffe das dadurch weniger accounts gehackt werden.

wiedem auch sei, bis jetzt hab ich nur kampangnen gespielt und da muss ich sagen wer da behauptet das spiel sei bla bla bla, der hat echt kein plan und wahrscheinlich auch vom leben nicht.
denn so sind leider die meisten menschen (looser) bzw. die die im leben kein wirklichen erfolg haben, es heisst ja immer die anderen sind schuld etc. 
aber mal auf die idee zu kommen es selbst besser zu machen ........ ?


euer hans


----------



## Casp (2. August 2010)

Ohne, dass ich von beiden Spielen soo viel Ahnung hätte, aber es wird doch einen Grund geben, warum sich rund um Starcraft (2) eine riesige e-Sports-Szene entwickelt hat, während dies bei DoW (2) nie der Fall war, oder?


----------



## RaVEaeL (2. August 2010)

E-Sport hin oder her.

Mir macht auch der Singlepayer sehr viel Spaß, und meiner meiner Meinung nach, ist SC2 ein sehr gelungener Nachfolger.
Die Registrierung im battle.net ist kein großes Hinderniss, kann es gut verstehen, dass Blizz diesen Weg geht.

Ich bin sehr zufrienden mir dem Spiel und bereue den Kauf nicht, aber das ist wie immer subjektiv.

Bei Diablo 3 wird es nicht anders sein. Trotzdem freue ich mich auch auf diesen Titel...

So long, jeder muss selbst wissen was er spielen möchte, oder was nicht...

SC 2 lohnt sich meines erachtens auf jeden Fall...

greetz


----------



## Wolfner (3. August 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Ohne, dass ich von beiden Spielen soo viel Ahnung hätte, aber es wird doch einen Grund geben, warum sich rund um Starcraft (2) eine riesige e-Sports-Szene entwickelt hat, während dies bei DoW (2) nie der Fall war, oder?



Auch wenn ich selbst nicht all zu viel mit E-Sport am Hut hab: Wenn auf der Packung zu Chaos Rising sogar ein Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift "Offizielles E-Sport Spiel" klebt, wage ich das leicht zu bezweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.:
Hab übrigens grade die SC2 Kampagne durch.
Komm mir grade etwas verarscht vor. Die letzten paar Missionen richtig super inszeniert und dann BANG! - dümmstes Ende seit langem.
Trotzdem ganz nett gewesen.


----------



## Metonor (3. August 2010)

Wegen der Amazon Kritik war ich hin und hergerissen.

Ich gehörte damals zu den wenigen die SC1 tatsächlich legal gekauft und eine Original CD im Laufwerk hatten.
Die ersten CD Brenner waren für 600-900 Mark zu haben.

Deswegen habe ich Verständnis für einen Online Kopierschutz. CD/DVD DJing endlich passé.
Vermutlich kann ich sich das Spiel sogar downloaden wenn man den Datenträger versemmelt.

Dennoch hat der Umfang und Kundenservice in der Spielebranche extrem nachgelassen.
Wenn ich lese Protos und Zerg als DL Content...

Früher war in in den meisten Spielepackung eine Netzwerklizenz für einen Freund dabei.
Das wäre doch im Internetzeitalter auch kein Problem mehr.

Wegen dem Datenschutz kann kein WoW Spieler meckern, er hat die Daten für WoW schon längst abgegeben. 
Über wowarmory kann sowieso jeder schauen wer wann was gemacht hat wenn er den Spielernamen kennt. Ist doch auch schnuppe ob man vom Sportverein aus in der Zeitung ist oder der Spielverlauf online steht.

Ich werde mir SC2 jetzt dennoch NICHT kaufen und warte auf die Complete Version inkl. Protos und Zerg für weniger Euros.


----------



## Wolfner (3. August 2010)

Metonor schrieb:


> Ich werde mir SC2 jetzt dennoch NICHT kaufen und warte auf die Complete Version inkl. Protos und Zerg für weniger Euros.



Das wird dann wohl irgendwann 2013/14 sein (denn billiger wirds früher sicher nicht) 

Ich hab mir nun übrigens nochmal Brood War installiert.
Das ist offenbar nun alles hinfällig mit der SC2 Story oder? :-|


----------



## TheGui (4. August 2010)

komisch das man hier fast nur kritik zu lesen bekommt.. was machen die leute denen es gefällt?

ach ja, die zocken grad und haben spaß dran :O


----------



## Shagkul (4. August 2010)

Erstmal danke @Wolfner und @Razyl, ich hab ganz vergessen das ich meine Karte so eingestellt habe, dass AA erzwungen wird.
Jetzt kann ich zumindest ohne Einschränkungen eine höhere Auflösung fahren und die Einstellungen zumindest auf Hoch.

Ja das die Kampagne so enden würde habe ich zwischen drin schon mal vermutet, als mehr über das Artefakt bekannt wurde.

Hm ist halt so hin und her, die Story ist so wie dargestellt zwar nachvollziehbar, aber nicht unbedingt originell. Ist halt wie wenn man bei Star Trek einen Borg befreit. Das wurde aber wiederum nicht schlecht präsentiert, mit den sehr schön gestalteten und abwechslungsreichen Missionen, untermalt mit schönen Videos und Zwischensequenzen.
Nebenhandlungen / Missionen sind von der Story her auch so auf und ab.

Wobei sie sich bei der Inszenierung des ganzen viel Mühe gegeben haben und die unabhängig gesehen wirklich gelungen ist.

Das mit dem großen bösen Feind ist ja auch so ne Sache, irgendwie schon alles dagewesen und doch würde mir jetzt nichts tolles neues einfallen.

@Wolfner was meinst Du mit Brood War Story?
An was ich mich noch erinnern kann, ist das sie mir mit ein wenig zuviel kreuz und quer Verrat bestückt war. Da fand ich die Story vom Grundspiel viel besser.

&#12288;


----------



## Wolfner (5. August 2010)

Shagkul schrieb:


> @Wolfner was meinst Du mit Brood War Story?
> An was ich mich noch erinnern kann, ist das sie mir mit ein wenig zuviel kreuz und quer Verrat bestückt war. Da fand ich die Story vom Grundspiel viel besser.



Naja...

Raynor in Brood War:
"Vielleicht erwische ich dich nicht heute. Vielleicht auch nicht morgen. Aber irgendwann jag ich dir eine Kugel zwischen die Augen Kerrigan!"

Raynor in SC2:


Spoiler



"Oh Kerrigan mein allerliebster Schatz ich muss dich unbedingt retten und am Ende mit dir in den Sonnenuntergang galoppieren."




Ahja und dann gibts da noch:

SC1:
Tassadar: Hey Leute ich opfer mich selbst, super oder? 
Protoss: Yeah! Super! En Taro Tassadar!
Tassadar: Ach Mist, jetzt bin ich aber tot! Trotzdem super Abgang/Opfer!

SC2


Spoiler



Tassadar: Haha! War nur Spaß! Ich glüh zwar blau wie ein Jedi der übern Jordan gegangen is, aber richtig tot bin ich doch nicht.



Das geht zwar, is aber doch recht käsig :-/

Überhaupt kommt einem die Story ein wenig dünn vor... ich meine was macht man den großartiges?


Spoiler



Revolution anfangen - Artefakte sammeln - nach Char fliegen - fertsch!



Da war SC1 schon um einiges gehaltvoller. Ich meine momentan find ich sogar die Story von Chaos Rising beeindruckender (hab das genau vor SC2 gespielt, daher dauernd das Beispiel).


----------



## casch79 (5. August 2010)

Um noch mal auf die Amazon-Bewertungen zurück zukommen... Das ist doch wie mit Kino-Filmen, dem einen gefällts und dem anderen nicht. Meine Meinung: Meinung selber bilden :-) 
Und dann gibts ja noch diejenigen, die grundsätzlich alles schlecht machen, warum auch immer.
Aber egal, nun zum Spiel.

Ich habe auf mmospiele.de einen Bericht gefunden, der sich mit einer möglichen (!) Strategie befasst und ich muss sagen, der Autor übernimmt sich nicht und sagt, das wäre die einzige Strategie, sondern er ist fair und gibt zu, dass es noch viel bessere gibt. ABER mit dieser Strategie hat er wohl auch schon einige Siege einheimsen können, scheint also nicht die schlechteste Methode zu sein.

Ich werde sie gleich selber mal ausprobieren, aber vorher wollte ich sie doch noch mit euch teilen. Obwohl ich jetzt nicht mehr sicher bin, ob das so klug ist, aber lest selber ;-) 

http://mmospiele.de/spielenews/2169/starcraft-2-stratagems:-teil-1/

Die Grafik finde ich persönlich klasse und ich bin durch und durch begeistert von dem Spiel.
Wer Strategiespiele mag, sollte auf jeden Fall eine Blick reinwerden, ich kann nur sagen, ich habe lange darauf gewartet und es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Shagkul (5. August 2010)

@Wolfner erstmal gut geschrieben, so zynisch betrachtet hast du natürlich Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt schon, vielleicht geben sie sich bei den nächsten Teilen wieder mehr Mühe und bringen wieder die Story des Grundspiels mehr mit ein und das hoffendlich sinnvoll und stimmig.


----------



## Vampiry (6. August 2010)

Belgor schrieb:


> 1. Es wird viel behauptet, es sei nicht möglich ohne Internet den Singleplayer zu spielen, was nicht stimmt !! Man kann den "Offlinemodus" wählen und kann dann die Singleplayer Kampagne problemlos spielen. Mann muss sich nur 1 mal online im b.net registrieren und das ist alles. Ok es gibt kein Lan mehr, aber was solls? Wer hat heute keine Internetflat?



Ohne I-Net sind die Erfolge deaktiviert und vorgestern ging garnix weil das b.n down war. Aber es gab schon andere Hersteller die das wieder abgeschafft haben. Das es den LAN Modus nicht mehr gibt ist doof, es gibt immer noch einige Regionen wo es kein DSL gibt und versuch mal auf ein LAN Party mit 10 Leute alle über 1 DSL mit dem b.n zu verbinden.



> 2. Wegen RealID: Keiner kann gezwungen werden, das man so in die Friendlist geadded wird. Man kann Leute die man im b.net trifft normal in die Friendlist nehmen und sieht nur den Nickname und nicht den richtigen Namen.


Aber die Freunde meines Freundes sind nicht meine Freunde. Und wenn man Cross Chaten möchte geht das nur mit der RealID. Einfach ein Kästchen zum anhaken das die Freundesfreunde-Option ausschaltet und gut ist.



> 3. Warum muss man seine persöhnlichen Daten beim registrieren im b.net angeben? Mein Gott man kann sich auch anstellen. Wenn ich mir was bei Amazon bestelle haben die auch meine persöhnlichen Daten, von daher wayne !!


Hmmm, ja stimmt. Ist bei MMORPGs auch so.



> 4. Man kann das Spiel nicht mehr verkaufen ... Und ? Mir isses wurscht !!


Mir auch. Meine CE verkauf ich nicht wieder.



> 5. Das Spiel ist wie Starcraft 1 nur mit bessere Grafik.


Stimmt zum Teil. Aber das ist auch gut so.

Ich persönlich finde insgesamt gesehen ist SC ein gutes Spiel. 
Wer mal auf Kleinigkeiten achtet wird im Spiel viel finden, zum Beispiel sind die Texte/Wörter auf den Maps auch ins deutsche übersetzt und die Werbung auf dem TV ist auch nett. Ich sag nur iGun. Und es gibt noch viel mehr sehen / hören.


----------



## TheGui (7. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Zynischer Bockmist


Erstmal will ich sagen das du erst 1/3 der Storry gesehen hast wie willst du also bewerten wie gut/schlecht sie ist?
in diesem ersten teil haben sich so viele mögliche Storry Stränge etabliert das ich nur gespannt auf die zerg Kampagnie warten kan!

Klaro wollte Raynor Kerrigan erledigen... aber da war sie auch keine nackte von der seuche befreite Braut zu seinen Füßen!

Klaro hatt sich Tasadar in den Overmind gestürzt... aber wen überrascht schon das ein Protosgeist der vollgepummpt mit Psienergie und der Macht der Leere so etwas übersteht?

Zurück zu den kommenden Storrysträngen.

-Xelnaga? + Hybride im anflug
-Kerigan-> sie wird entweder erneut zur Königin oder schaft es den Schwarm als 95% Mensch zu kontrolieren!
->wie wir wissen muss sie es da die armen Zerg sonst versklavt werden.
-Arkturus und sein Spross... die 2 sind auch noch da!

-der Lustige Proffessor Narud der Möbius Fondation dessen Name rückwärts zufällig *DURAN *geschrieben wird ... bam bam bam!
"Infested Kerrigan says she has seen through Dr. Narud's "pathetic" charade"

Das alles geht in den kommenden 2 Kapiteln weiter und wird erst als *Einheit *wirklich als das zu erkennen sein was es sein soll!

Jetz hast du blos 1/3, das reicht nicht um die Storry zu verurteilen!


----------



## Lazarus07 (9. August 2010)

Hiho Leuts,

ich finde das spiel gut gelungen sicher das spiel Prinzip ist fast das gleich wie Sc1 nur mit nen paar Neuerungen aber Fakt ist es funktioniert und spielt sich flüssig. So was wie Deckung oder Helden die mit lvln brauch sc2 nicht, den wenn sie es eingebaut hätte würde nur von allen Seiten wieder kommen das kennen wir aus den und den spiel schon.

Story:
jeder der sagt die Story ist abgeklatscht und unlängst veraltet, der sollte wissen das die Xel Naga schon im ersten teil schon ein Bestandteil der Story war und das vor 12 Jahre glaub ich und da kannte noch niemand solche Storys. leider haben sie sich zulange zeit gelassen mit einer Fortsetzung. aber sie mussten ja irgendwo an den ersten teil anknüpfen. sicher gab noch andere Möglichkeit wie das V.E.D aber wer weiß was noch kommt es gibt ja noch 2 teile die reichlich platz für Story läst. 

ein dummes ende? versteh ich nicht. wahrt ihr etwa überrasch? Raynor hatte genügend Gelegenheiten gehabt es zu Ende zubringen tat’s aber nicht. also warum sollte er es jetzt machen?

KI Kritik:
ja die gibst auch^^ 
Mehrspielermodus ist sie wirklich nicht von Intelligenz gesegnet worden hat diese einmal einen weg eingeschlagen verfolgt sie diesen bis zum bitteren ende
Bs. 3 man Co-Op map Spieler a wird als erstes angegriffen das bleibt auch so bis zum ende es seiden Spieler a wird vernichtet
fliegt man mit 12 kreuzer in einer voll intakten KI Basis rein ergibt er sich
immer wiederkehrendes bau Schema verteidigungs- anlagen kennt sie nicht bis auf 2 Luftabwährtürme gibst nix was einen aufhalten könnte
gesteigerte Angriffswelle man kann sich ausrechnen wann er mit kreuzer oder ähnlichen kommt
sie versuchs auch immer durch die Vordertür was ich nicht verstehe weil ich öfters Transportschiffe über mein Lager sehe aber nie ist was drin

versteht das nicht falsch sie ist nicht gänzlich dumm aber in sc1 hat sie mich doch öfters mit runter gelassenen Hosen erwischt sei es durch eine masse an Flug Einheiten oder durch spezial Einheiten die meine deffens enorm schwächte bevor der angriff kam

positives:
Lebenserhaltung wird bei KI groß geschrieben sobald diese merkt ihre arme ist in unterzahl flüchtet sie
wirft man Atombomben weicht sie den Einschlag aus und wenn ihr möglich ist enttarnt sie den Gost
kein maßen ansiedeln der Zergs mehr
beschränkt sich nicht nur auf wenige einheits- Typen

Mehrspieler Modus an sich :
sehr geil die Matches sind nach ner halben stunde meist erledigt (KI gegen Menschen meist schneller) 
eingefleischte sc1 Spieler sind sofort drin im spiel (was natürlich der Nachteil für Neulinge ist)
Mitspieler finden ist ne Sache von Sekunden 
wenig Verzögerung durch andere Spieler

Erfolgsystem
die einen mögens die anderen nicht. ich mag es^^ aber ich bezweifel das in der nächsten zeit jemand alle erfolge einheimst





 Das einzige was noch fehlt sind die anderen beiden Teile.


----------



## Peraine1 (9. August 2010)

Story:




Spoiler



Sehr gut präsentiert, aber vom Inhalt her extrem dünn. Der Witz ist Finlay, der im ständigen Kontakt mit Mengks steht (!), aber ungehindert den Odin klaut, Korhal in Schutt und Asche legt und die Bevölkerung der Liga gegen ihn aufhetzt, nur (!!!) damit er vielleicht irgendwann mal Kerrigan vor der Flinte hat (Was keine Sau wirklich glaubt im Spiel, nichtmal er selbst) um sie dann zu erschiessen, obwohl (!!!!!) sie keine Bedrohung mehr darstellt. Ja, ist klar. Hauptsache wir haben noch ne Überraschende Wende im Abspann.

Und ich erinnere mich noch an die Story aus Teil 1, da ist die Rede davon, das die Xel'Naga die Zerg erschaffen und von ihrer eigenen Schöpfung ausgelöscht werden. Nun plötzlich scheinen die aber noch zu leben und einen Masterplan zu verfolgen. Blizzard wiederspricht sich also selbst in diesem Punkt. Dafür ist einzig und alleine der Punkt interessant, dass der Overmind Kerrigan erschuf, um die Zerg aus der Sklaverei zu befreien. Wie sie das nun aber noch tun soll, nachdem sie wieder Menschlich ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## TheGui (9. August 2010)

Lazarus07 schrieb:


> Erfolgsystem
> die einen mögens die anderen nicht. ich mag es^^ aber ich bezweifel das in der nächsten zeit jemand alle erfolge einheimst



einige sind auch richtig schwer und manchmal geht ingame das erfolgs system offline >_>

auch komisch das manchmal erfolge die eigentlich geklapt haben nicht aktiviert werden!



Peraine1 schrieb:


> Story:
> 
> 
> Der Witz ist Finlay, der im ständigen Kontakt mit Mengks steht (!),
> ...



du verstehst das nich richtig, was?

Es wird nirgens erwähnt das Finley die ganze Zeit Mengs zugespielt hat. Er hatte nur den Auftrag Kerrigan zu töten.
Deshalb ist es anzunehmen das er auch eben nur in der Abschlusssequenz kontakt zu Mengsk hergestellt hat!
Ausserdem weis/wuste Mengsk ja nichtmal wer den Thor gesteuert hat und Finley hatt es ihm auch sicher nicht gesagt!

Und die Xelnaga die über der Zerg Heimatwelt stationiert waren wurden ja auch vernichtet.
ABER
erstenst steht nirgens das es restlos alle Xelnaga waren.
und zweitens weis noch KEINER auch nicht du wer dieser "Gefallene" wirklich ist!

Und Kerrigan muss jetzt entweder die Zerg als beinahe Mensch kontrolieren können(ganz Menschlich ist sie Offensichtlich noch nich!) oder eben erneut als verseuchte Königin!


----------



## Peraine1 (9. August 2010)

Wow, nicht gleich so agressiv.

Und wieso setze ich meine Sachen in den Spoiler, wenn du sie da raus zitierst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



In einer Mission sagt Horn zu Raynor, dass er Finlay gescannt hat und festgestellt hat, dass er einen aktiven Sender bei sich trägt, der ständig sendet. Ergo muss Mengks ständig gewusst haben, was Raynor plant. Und da hat er mMn sehr viel durch gehen lassen, nur auf der vagen Vermutung hin, dass Finlay irgendwann mal die Chance hat Kerrigan zu töten.

Das ich vermute, dass der Gefallene ein Xel'Naga ist, liegt eigentlich auf der Hand. Laut Starcraft I haben die Xel'Naga die Zerg erschaffen und in der letzten Mission Zeratuls am Ende sagt der Gefallene: "So wie ich euch geschaffen habe, kann ich euch auch vernichten". Wenn der Gefallene die Zerg erschaffen hat, MUSS es ein Xel'Naga sein. Punkt. Aus.

"As the greater whole of the Xel'naga race was consumed by the raging zerg..." <-- Originalzitat aus dem Handbuch, klingt als mehr als nur ein paar Schiffen und beißt sich in meinen Augen mit der Tatsache, dass ein kleines Stück Xel'Naga Technologie, das von ein paar Hinterwäldlern gefunden wird (Im Vergleich) in der letzten Mission so massiv die Zerg auslöschen kann.

Wie gesagt, die Inszenierung ist Top, aber vom Inhalt her hat sich Blizzard ganz schön was zurecht gebogen, um noch eine Storyline hin zu bekommen. Des weiteren stört mich die vielen Parallelen zwischen der Warcraft und Starcraft Welt von geheimen Völkern (Nachtelfen, Dunkle Templer), gefallenen Helden (Kerrigan,Artas) bösen Völkern die nur als Diener einer noch größeren Macht dienen (Untote,Orks -Brennende Legion, Zerg-Gefallene(Xel'naga?) ect. Die Story um Starcraft 1 fand ich damals richtig Klasse, mit den Kolonisten, der Föderation, die Söhne von Korhal ect., aber schon in Brood War waren die Handlungen der Personen kaum noch nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## TheGui (9. August 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Wow, nicht gleich so agressiv.



Der sender ist aktiv damit Mengst jeder Zeit den "Stecker" ziehen kann. Würde er nicht senden könnte Finley einfach aus dem Ding aussteigen!
Es gibt einfach nicht 1 Hinweis das Mengsk von Finley Informationen über Rainors Pläne erhallten hat.

und klar liegt es Nahe das es ein Xelnaga sein muss... aber wär das nicht nen bissel zu einfach?

ich denke es ist ein Xelnaga der die Zerg damals schon missbraucht hat seine eigenen Leute zu erledigen um seinen persöhnlichen großen bösen Allmachtsplan umzusetzen.

daher auch "Der Gefallene" weil er eben ein Abgewanter dunkler Xelnaga ist... was die sache aber nicht origineller macht xD


----------



## Crucial² (18. August 2010)

Der vergleich zwischen SC2 mit anderen gängigen Strategiespielen ist doch lächerlich, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind. Kein aktuelles Spiel wird es jemals schaffen SC2 in Sachen eSport zu überholen. Und dass hat auch seinen Grund.


----------



## Landerson (22. August 2010)

Ich weiss gar nicht was manche hier haben.
Bin gerade mit Starcraft 2fertig geworden (aus 2-3 sind mal wieder 5 Stunden geworden - ups)
Besonders beim letzten Level musste ich schon ein paar mal um den Sieg bangen *Schweiss von der Stirn wisch*

Ich war/bin von der Story schwerr begeistert. Auch das Ende war doch gar nihct mal schlecht. Ich finde mit dem Ende braucht es gar keine Fortsetzung. Ich mein jetzt nicht das Blizzard keine Ad-Ons machen sollten aber es sah schon ziehmlich abgeschlossen aus. Fragen gibt es trotzdem....

Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum ich 60 Dollar fuer das Spiel hier in America ausgegebem habe. Im Abspann sind bestimmt 1000, oder so, Leute die an dem Produkt mitgearbeitet haben.
Bei den ganzen Namen, haette ich mir gewuenscht den Job bei Blizzard angenommen zu haben... Naja...

Trotzdem finde ich es ein erstklassiges Spiel das die hohen Wertungen in den Magazinen verdient hat *Thumbs up*

Letzte Frage: Wann kommt das naechste Ad-On raus??????


----------



## BlizzLord (22. August 2010)

hansknall schrieb:


> und für 39 bzw knapp 40 € find ich das sogar echt human, ich mein schaut euch alles andere an, jedes kack spiel wird für mind. 40 euro verkauft , weiss noch hab damals für age of bullshit (conan)
> knapp 60 euro bezahlt.....das nenn ich mal ne frechheit.



SC2 kostet auch 60Euro und bietet lediglich 1/3 des kompletten Spieleumfangs((im Singleplayer)nur eine von 3 Rassen in der Kampagne spielbar(Was MEINER Meinung anch eine Frechheit ist)) ob ein Spiel schlecht oder gut ist wirst du sicher nicht beurteilen können.



hansknall schrieb:


> ich glaub einfach das die leude die das spiel schlecht reden weil sie mit dem spiel nicht klarkommen und es deswegen scheisse finden.


Wieder eine total hirnrissige Aussage.
Wenn mir ein Spiel einfach nicht gefällt dann gefällt es mir nicht.
Egal aus welchem Grund.
Ob es mir nun zu komplex ist oder zu einfach oder die Grafik stimmt nicht.
Es ist das gute Recht des Kunden das Spiel zu kritisieren.



hansknall schrieb:


> und mit battlenet is das auch so ne sache, auf der einen seite versteh ich auch ein unternehmen das sein produkt verkaufen möchte, wer hat schon bock auf raubkopien ? und mal im ernst mit eurem offlin
> modus, meine güte, da fällt mir nur ein, das die deutschen immer was zu meckern haben.....darin sind wir ja wirklich die weltmeister.......



"Es ist das gute Recht des Kunden das Spiel zu kritisieren."



hansknall schrieb:


> wiedem auch sei, bis jetzt hab ich nur kampangnen gespielt und da muss ich sagen wer da behauptet das spiel sei bla bla bla, der hat echt kein plan und wahrscheinlich auch vom leben nicht.



Natürlich ich finde ein Spiel schlecht und habe deshalb keinen "Plan" vom Leben.
Ich leb ja schließlich in der Gosse nur mit einer Steckdose und meinem Rechner.
Bei McDoof arbeite ich auch nur um mir die aktuellen Titel zu kaufen.



hansknall schrieb:


> denn so sind leider die meisten menschen (looser) bzw. die die im leben kein wirklichen erfolg haben, es heisst ja immer die anderen sind schuld etc.
> aber mal auf die idee zu kommen es selbst besser zu machen ........ ?



Also bist du der Meinung das jedes Spiel gut ist?
Ich meine die Firma kann dann ja mit dem Argument kommen:
"Ihr seid schuld das euch das Spiel nicht gefällt! Macht es halt besser!!"
Übrigens wüsste ich nicht was man dann besser machen soll?
(Schnell Programmieren lernen und das Spiel umschreiben?)

Abschließend:

Ja ich habe Starcraft II durchgespielt und bin der Meinung es macht Spass.
Dennoch ist das aufteilen der Kampagne MEINER MEINUNG nach eine Frechheit


----------



## Syane (22. August 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Abschließend:
> 
> Ja ich habe Starcraft II durchgespielt und bin der Meinung es macht Spass.
> Dennoch ist das aufteilen der Kampagne MEINER MEINUNG nach eine Frechheit




Nunja ..frechheit würde ich dazu nicht sagen .. das Spiel ist nunmal fertig ..und Spielbar /würde sich die nächsten Monate nicht rapide verändern. 

Der Kampagnen anteil, die Story ist nicht fertig und braucht anscheinend noch Zeit.

Ich finde es ist keine Frechheit die story aufzuteilen ..jedoch dann weiterhin Geld dafür zu verlangen DAS ist für mich unverständlich. Ich habe den ersten teil der story in zwei tagen durchgehabt ..ja es gibt sogar den erfolg dies unter 8 Stunden zu schaffen.  MIt welchem Argument will Blizzard dann rechtfertigen evtl. 20 Euro pro "Addon" zu verlangen? Das jee Kampagne dann so groß wie ein eigenständiges Spiel ist (welches man in unter 8 stunden durchspielen kann???

5 Euro würde ich denke ich bezahlen aber mehr auch nicht.

Der Multyplayer ist übrigens klasse und nix gegen Starcraft ;D


----------



## BlizzLord (23. August 2010)

> Der Kampagnen anteil, die Story ist nicht fertig und braucht anscheinend noch Zeit.



Wie lange arbeiten die doch noch gleich an SC2?
Also wenn sie solange für ein Spiel brauchen und es dann immernoch nicht fertig ist.
Vlt. mal mehr Mitarbeiter einstellen oder die Kaffee-Pause kürzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> .jedoch dann weiterhin Geld dafür zu verlangen



Soviel ich weiss werden die AddOns auch ziemlich teuer werden.
Allerdings nur gelesen und natürlich nichts Offizielles.

Hab auch nichts gegen das aufteilen der kampagne.
Sollten die AddOns allerdings mehr als 20-30 Euro kosten ist das reinste Abzocke.
Und da Activsion bestimmt wieder ihre Nase mit reinsteckt wird es denke ich 40-50Euro kosten.

Zum Multiplayer kann ich nichts sagen noch nicht (wirklich) gespielt.


----------



## Kildarian (25. August 2010)

hansknall schrieb:


> kann dir nur zustimmen, ich hab mir auch sc2 gekauft und muss dazu sagen, das ich sc1 noch nicht mal vorher kannte, aber wayne,



Das bemerkt man eindeutig an dem, was Du nachfolgend schreibst.



hansknall schrieb:


> ich glaub einfach das die leude die das spiel schlecht reden weil sie mit dem spiel nicht klarkommen und es deswegen scheisse finden.



Und ich glaube, dass die Leute, die das Spiel bemängeln, einfach enttäuscht sind, da sie zum Einen mehr erwartet haben, als ein eher bescheidenes Grafikupdate, und zum Anderen durch den immensen Hype so angestachelt waren, dass sie jetzt frustriert sind, eben doch nur ein gutes, aber nicht bahnbrechendes Spiel serviert bekommen zu haben.



hansknall schrieb:


> weil dort einfach mehr die einzelfähigkeit von einem selbst gefordert.



Für jemanden, der WoW als Vergleich heran zieht, mag es hier vielleicht erscheinen, das nun die eigenen Fähigkeiten mehr gefordert werden als würde man in einer Gruppe von Leuten zusammen spielen; aber glaube mir, es gibt mehr als genug Spiele, die eine einzelne Person mehr fordern als Starcraft ... z.B. Schach ...



hansknall schrieb:


> (...) wer da behauptet das spiel sei bla bla bla, der hat echt kein plan und wahrscheinlich auch vom leben nicht. denn so sind leider die meisten menschen (looser) bzw. die die im leben kein wirklichen erfolg haben, es heisst ja immer die anderen sind schuld etc.



Wie dem auch sei, stelle ich abschließend die Behauptung auf, dass Menschen, die sich das Pseudonym "hansknall" geben und "leude" schreiben, Legastheniker sind ... und mit dieser Aussage habe ich sicher mehr Recht als Du mit Deiner ;-)


----------



## Iracesh (25. August 2010)

hansknall schrieb:


> hallo leude & beldgor,
> 
> kann dir nur zustimmen, ich hab mir auch sc2 gekauft und muss dazu sagen, das ich sc1 noch nicht mal vorher kannte, aber wayne,
> alle die das spiel schlecht machen/reden haben echt keine ahnung, bin fast fertig mit der kampagne, die jungs von blizz haben sich da echt mega mühe gegeben (respekt).



Und das sagt jemand, der das Basisspiel nicht kennt? Wow. Zumal der Satz selbst zeigt, dass dein Horizont anscheinend auf der anderen Straßenseite endet. Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt, dann ist das so. Es kann mehrere Gründe haben und basiert möglicherweise auf Erfahrungen, die dir selbst fehlen. Zum Beispiel auch auf der Erfahrung, Sc1 gespielt zu haben.



> und für 39 bzw knapp 40 € find ich das sogar echt human, ich mein schaut euch alles andere an, jedes kack spiel wird für mind. 40 euro verkauft , weiss noch hab damals für age of bullshit (conan)
> knapp 60 euro bezahlt.....das nenn ich mal ne frechheit.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du deine Spiele kaufst, aber SC2 kostet 50-60 Euro in der normalen Edition (und nicht im Sonderangebot = was eine Ausnahme wäre) und die CE sogar 90-110 Euro und DAS alleine ist eine Frechheit. Du hast nur 1/3 der Kampagne im Spiel, das Bnet ist nicht ausgereift, das Freundschaftsystem ist nicht ausgereift, Facebook darf deine Daten einlesen, wenn du die RealID nutzt, du hast keine Möglichkeit, einen Nicknamen in der RealID zu nutzen (was bei allen anderen Messengern der Fall ist und ich glaube nicht, dass du dort, wenn du da echte Freunde addest ebenfalls mit deinem echten Namen chattest), das alte Bnet mit den Chaträumen existiert nicht mehr, Clans haben es untraschwer, neue Leute zu finden und der LAN-Modus ist weg. Das Spiel ist aber auf eSport ausgelegt. Die meisten eSport-Events finden über LAN statt. Es ist klar, dass das ein Schritt seitens Blizzard ist, nachdem in Warcraft 3 die Leute auf 3party-plattformen, wie den ggc umgestiegen sind - aber das hätte man damals auch erreichen können, indem man ggc einfach das Handwerk gelegt hätte. So wird wieder die Allgemeinheit bestraft. Und sry, aber 50€ für ein Spiel, auf dass man 10 Jahre warten musste und in dem man nur eine Kampagne spielen und im Urlaub aufm Campingplatz mit Freunden nicht in der Lage ist, sich gegenseitig zu battlen, weil der LAN-Modus fehlt, weil blizzard es verrallt hat, in der vergangenheit durchzugreifen (vgl. klarnamen im forum als grund gegen trolling und spam heute), das ist es nicht wert, vollkommen egal, wie toll die Story hinter der Kampagne ist. Die Story hinter der Kampagne von C&C AR 1 ist auch super und die Kampagne selbst auch. Du kannst alle Parteien spielen und hast früher dafür 60 Mark gezahlt - also 30€, das is in etwa die Hälfte. Das einzige, was sich heute bei Echtzeitstrategiespielen ändert, ist die Grafik - das ist nunmal so! Wenn du selbst sc1 nicht mitgemacht hast, dann wahrscheinlich viele andere titel ebenfalls nicht. dann unterstelle anderen leuten aber bitte auch nicht, sie hätten keine ahnung von dem, was sie da vom stapel lassen.



> ich glaub einfach das die leude die das spiel schlecht reden weil sie mit dem spiel nicht klarkommen und es deswegen scheisse finden.
> weil dort einfach mehr die einzelfähigkeit von einem selbst gefordert.
> bin sehr froh das ich endlich ein game gefunden hab was mir annährend wieder das feeling gibt wie zero hour zb. gegeben hat, und ich auch wow nicht mehr sehen konnte ;-)



deine einzelleistung in sachen rechtschreibung und zeichensetzung suggeriert mir, dass du dir, statt neue spiele zu kaufen, lieber einmal ein buch leisten und lesen solltest.
"ich glaube einfach KOMMA DASS das die leuTe KOMMA die das spiel schlecht reden KOMMA weil sie mit dem spiel (wiederholung unnötig) nicht klarkommen und es deswegen scheisse finden (wiederholung unnötig)."
und selbst diese verbesserung macht noch keinen sinn, weil der komplette satz so nicht stimmig ist! genauso, wie der nächste. und auch im dritten nur fehler drin. zieht sich durch deinen ganzen post.
finde ich immer wieder unglaublich dämlich, andere als deppen hinzustellen aber selbst nicht im stande zu sein, ein mehr oder weniger fehlerfreies posting abzugeben.
zur einzelleistung nur soviel: wenn du ein singleplayerspiel oder eine singleplayerkampagne spielst, dann spielst du immer alleine. das argument "ja die leute, die eigentlich multiplayerspiele kaufen, die mögen das nicht, weil sie selbst mehr machen müssen" zieht einfach nicht. wer ein singleplayerspiel kauft, der weiß immer (jedenfalls hoffe ich das), dass er da primär alleine spielt. außerdem hast du dir hierbei ein eigentor geschossen - und zwar ein mächtiges. unten sagst du, du hast bisher nur kampagne gespielt. schön! da kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen und die eigenleistung des spielers geht gegen null. denn entweder du tust das, was dir gesagt wird oder aber du tust es nicht. tu es -> du gewinnst, tu es nicht -> du verlierst. wo bitte siehst du da eine eigenleistung? im steuern der einheiten? im angriff? wenn du in den kampagnen micromanagement betreibst und in deinen kämpfen nicht eine einheit verlierst, sie stattdessen vor dem tod immer wieder nach hause schickst, dann, dann ist das eine gewisse leistung. aber alleine das spielen der kampagne kann jeder brainafke wow-spieler, während er dabei musik hört, tv schaut, telefoniert und seine mathehausaufgaben macht.
im bnet wirst du wirkliche eigenleistung beweisen müssen. da gehts im 1on1, im jeder gegen jeden gegen andere spieler und erst da zeigt sich, ob du stratege bist oder nicht. und zum thema teamleistung: du kannst im bnet auch im team gegen andere teams spielen. da zählt dann auch dein teamplay. auch hier also wieder: kritisiere leute nicht, die sagen, dass etwas nicht toll ist, wenn du selbst nur die hälfte des spiels gesehen hast.
und noch das: die eigenleistung in wow ist selbst beim brainafk-spieler einer ini immernoch höher als sie bei einem strategiespiel je sein wird. im strategiespiel hast du neben der maus noch die strg-taste und deine zahlen 1-0 zum einheitengruppenspeichern. vllt noch H zum springen auch das haupthaus - und wie du schon sagtest: in der kampagne spielst du alleine. in wow spielst du aber meistens in der gruppe. d.h., der spieler hat nicht nur mehr tasten, mehr dinge, auf die er aufpassen muss, eine eigenverantwortung, sondern auch eine verantwortung ggü. der gruppe. die tatsache, dass das viele spieler nicht wissen und sich nicht daran halten, heißt noch lange nicht, dass das spiel allgemein schrott ist.
es mag sein, dass viele spieler sich durch inis durchbomben. aber nicht, weil sie das müssen, sondern, weil es möglich ist. du kannst auch gerne in jeder hc zeichen setzen, 2 der mobs in den cc nehmen und langsam und auf diese weise da durchgehen. es zwingt dich niemand, da durchzurushen. wenn du es doch machst, bist du keinen deut besser als die spieler, die du kritisierst.




> und mit battlenet is das auch so ne sache, auf der einen seite versteh ich auch ein unternehmen das sein produkt verkaufen möchte, wer hat schon bock auf raubkopien ? und mal im ernst mit eurem offlin
> modus, meine güte, da fällt mir nur ein, das die deutschen immer was zu meckern haben.....darin sind wir ja wirklich die weltmeister.......



die neue bnet-plattform verhindert keine raubkopien. wer das glaubt, der scheint in der pc-welt noch auf sehr kurzen beinen zu stehen. sc2 wurde schon gecracked im internet geshared, da war es nicht mal in deutschland in den läden. auch steam verhindert keine raubkopien. zumal es das gute recht eines käufers ist, sich sicherungskopien des spiels anzulegen, gegen das blizzard einfach mal gar nix unternehmen könnte. das neue bnet soll in erster linie eine plattform zum spielen bieten - und zwar die einzige plattform, um es gegen andere spieler spielen zu können. das resultiert aus den erfahrungen der vergangenheit und genau deswegen is auch kein lan-modus dabei. dann noch die tatsache, dass man darüber auch viel geld machen kann, auf den socialnetwork-bus aufspringen wollte (was mMn völlig in die hose ging) und auf alle wichtigen seiten kommt, die man so braucht. interessant ist dein argument mit dem meckern an dieser stelle. was meckerst du denn über menschen, die hier meckern, beschwerst dich, dass sie meckern und knallst ihnen auch noch so nen kommentar drauf? ich würde mal sagen: selfowned. 



> und mann kann es auch so sehen, dadurch werden wir hoffentlich weniger zu gespamt mit den ganzen scheiss gold verkäufer etc. und ich hoffe das dadurch weniger accounts gehackt werden.



mann und frau werden in sc2 sicherlich nicht von goldverkäufern zugespamt, weil du dir in sc2 gar keinen goldvorrat anlegen kannst. dafür wirst du in sc2 wieder ne menge mehr flames zu spüren bekommen, als das in wow der fall ist. die zahlen der gehackten accounts sind unabhängig davon, dass sc2 keinen offlinemodus hat. dein bnetnick ist deine emailadresse. wenn diese gehackt wird, wird dein account auch gehackt. wenn du dich in nem map im bnet einklinkst, die dir ne überraschung schickt, biste auch weg. ansonsten wirds auch in sc2 hacker geben, die zu ihren gunsten ein spiel im bnet entscheiden werden - und wenn es welche sind, die dir dein spiel lahmlegen, so dass du es neu starten musst. hacker werden nicht weniger und auch spam nicht - nur die form ändert sich.

[/QUOTE]wiedem auch sei, bis jetzt hab ich nur kampangnen gespielt und da muss ich sagen wer da behauptet das spiel sei bla bla bla, der hat echt kein plan und wahrscheinlich auch vom leben nicht.
denn so sind leider die meisten menschen (looser) bzw. die die im leben kein wirklichen erfolg haben, es heisst ja immer die anderen sind schuld etc. 
aber mal auf die idee zu kommen es selbst besser zu machen ........ ?


euer hans
[/QUOTE]

und wer behauptet, erst die kampagne gespielt zu haben (eine rasse) und deswegen meint, das spiel sei total geil, früher aber auch nicht mal sc1 gespielt zu haben, der hat nach deiner argumentation noch weniger ahnung vom leben als die leute, die das spiel allgemein doof finden. richtig. viele menschen sind LOSER - (looser gibts nicht, das wort existiert im englischen nicht! es gibt "to loose", das heißt "etwas lösen". "verlieren" dagegen ist "to lose" - siehe die tv-serie "LOST"...nicht "LOOST"!), vor allem die, die loser nicht schreiben können. und dann natürlich auch noch die, die allgemein nicht schreiben können und dann noch die, die in ihrer freizeit erstmal nix anständiges machen, sondern spielen. am schlimmsten sind dabei die, die nichtmal was mit anderen spielen, keine gesellschaftspiele, wie risiko, etc., sondern lieber pc. soziale kompetenzen haben die meist eh keine, was man dann u.a. auch wieder an forenposts sehen kann. man muss sich entscheiden: entweder ich spiele stunden über stunden pc oder aber ich lerne für schule und leben und habe dann auch erfolg in diesem. beides aber geht nicht. ausnahme sind da nur die, die bereits soviel erfolg hatten, dass sie es sich leisten können, den ganzen tag zu spielen - aber meistens ist denen diese beschäftigung dann auch zu langweilig.

warum sollte man selbst, nur, weil man eine negative meinung zu etwas hat, gleich alles besser machen müssen? ich kaufs halt nicht oder aber geh zur konkurrenz. wenn du bei der fußballWM oder in der buli wieder mal über die spielerische leistung eines stürmers schimpfst, dann möchte ich bitte, dass du danach den tv ausmachst, rausgehst, dir nen verein suchst, dich zum stürmer "ausbilden" lässt, spielst, bis dich ein topverein kauft und dann bitte stetig tore schießt! tust du das nämlich nicht, knallst du dir mit diesem argument (mal wieder) selbst eine auf die birne.


----------



## Iracesh (25. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Der vergleich zwischen SC2 mit anderen gängigen Strategiespielen ist doch lächerlich, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind. Kein aktuelles Spiel wird es jemals schaffen SC2 in Sachen eSport zu überholen. Und dass hat auch seinen Grund.



Der Vergleich zwischen SC2 und anderen STRATEGIEspielen ist keinesfalls lächerlich! Der Vergleich zwischen SC2 als ESPORTspiel mit anderen Spielen, die esportspiele sein wollen vielleicht schon eher. bitte mixe nicht zusammen, was nicht zusammen gehört! auch der satz "kein aktuelles spiel wird es jemals schaffen" ist vollkommen blödsinnig. wenn es aktuelle spiele aktuell nicht schaffen, dann schaffen sie es nicht. wenn aktuelle spiele in der zukunft verbessert werden oder zukünftige spiele es schaffen, dann schaffen sie es. was in der zukunft passiert, weißt du nicht, also definiere es nicht. und sc2 ist sehr viel mehr als nur das "ich kann es im esport spielen". es geht bei der verpackung und beim preis los, über die ladezeiten, die anforderungen, hin zum bnet und dessen aufbau, der nutzerfreundlichkeit, der synchonisation, hin zum singleplayer, multiplayer, spamschutz, stabilität, support, hin zum esport. und DAS ist es, was verglichen wird und DAS entscheidet letztendlich alles, ob ein spiel in seiner gesamtheit gut ist oder aber eben nicht und nicht nur dein esport! und das hat auch seinen grund.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Der vergleich zwischen SC2 mit anderen gängigen Strategiespielen ist doch lächerlich, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind. Kein aktuelles Spiel wird es jemals schaffen SC2 in Sachen eSport zu überholen. *Und dass hat auch seinen Grund.*



Welchen denn?


----------



## Syane (28. August 2010)

Sc BW war durch seine balance der "Platzhirsch" in sachen esports in der rts scene ..was für starcraft schon eine riesen e-süorts spielergemeinde geschaffen hat.die Plattformen für starcraft als esport (infrastruktur) stehen also schon lange (12 jaahre oO)

Neben der Balance ist sc2 von anfang an als esport und nicht als strategiespiel geplahnt und "produziert" worden ...Ligen,Ligamaps ..diverse laddersystheme ..streamchannel auf der blizzardseite..TV-Rechte in vielen ländern,verträge ..preisgelder sind bereitgestellt worden (500.000$ dieses jahr GOM cup) Verträgr mit sponsoren (die auch turniere hosten) ect.ect.


Durch die lange "tradition" bewegt sich im bereich esports bei starcraft2 viel mehr als in anderen strategiespielen ..Kein command and Conquer...Dawn of War ..civilization ..Siedler oder was auch immer kommt da zur zeit oder in der vergangenheit an Starcraft oder das jetziege Starcraft2.

Oben aufgelistete faktoren wie Sponsoren..Turniere RIESIEGE Preisgeldsummen... verdankt sc2 auch  eindeutig der langjährigen beständigkeit des Spiels und der popularität im Fernsehrn (mehr asia als eu uns us) und internet.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. August 2010)

naja 80% der starcraft vergötterei ist den koreanern zuzuschreiben..die wessis sind jetzt erst mit sc2 groß im kommen..mal gespannt ob wir endlich auch unseren eigene starcraft fernsehesendung hier in deutschland kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. August 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Sc BW war durch seine balance der "Platzhirsch" in sachen esports in der rts scene ..was für starcraft schon eine riesen e-süorts spielergemeinde geschaffen hat.die Plattformen für starcraft als esport (infrastruktur) stehen also schon lange (12 jaahre oO)
> 
> Neben der Balance ist sc2 von anfang an als esport und nicht als strategiespiel geplahnt und "produziert" worden ...Ligen,Ligamaps ..diverse laddersystheme ..streamchannel auf der blizzardseite..TV-Rechte in vielen ländern,verträge ..preisgelder sind bereitgestellt worden (500.000$ dieses jahr GOM cup) Verträgr mit sponsoren (die auch turniere hosten) ect.ect.
> 
> ...



Mist! Ich hatte nicht mit so einer wahren und objektiven Antwort gerechnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, Starcraft wird wohl weiterhin der esport "Platzhirsch" bleiben - aber in Sachen strategische und taktische Tiefe ist Starcraft ganz sicher nicht der "Platzhirsch", auch wenn manche Spielezeitschriften Starcraft 2 als das "beste Strategiespiel seit 12 Jahren" titulieren.


----------



## Bronzefisch (28. August 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Letzte Frage: Wann kommt das naechste Ad-On raus??????



Dass dauert sicher noch mindestens 2/3 Jahre ...


----------



## Assor (10. September 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Sc BW war durch seine balance der "Platzhirsch" in sachen esports in der rts scene ..was für starcraft schon eine riesen e-süorts spielergemeinde geschaffen hat.die Plattformen für starcraft als esport (infrastruktur) stehen also schon lange (12 jaahre oO)
> 
> Neben der Balance ist sc2 von anfang an als esport und nicht als strategiespiel geplahnt und "produziert" worden ...Ligen,Ligamaps ..diverse laddersystheme ..streamchannel auf der blizzardseite..TV-Rechte in vielen ländern,verträge ..preisgelder sind bereitgestellt worden (500.000$ dieses jahr GOM cup) Verträgr mit sponsoren (die auch turniere hosten) ect.ect.
> 
> ...



SC BW Balancing >>> SC2 Balance.

Die Zergs sind von ihrer Mechanik im Vergleich einfach extrem lächerlich im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.
Walling als Zerg: Unmöglich, Gasabhängigkeit und damit verbundes zwanghaftes expandieren, Larven im Early Game behindern effektives rushen, viel zu späte effektive Anti Air Einheiten ... usw.

Man sieht schon, wenn man sich die Toplisten anguckt, wie wenige Zergs im Verhältnis zu den anderen Rassen vorhanden sind.


----------

